

Fresh on Our Radar: React Native - paul_railslove
http://www.railslove.com/stories/fresh-on-our-radar-react-native

======
paul_railslove
The big news of last week's React.js Conf was the announcement of React
Native, Facebook's soon-to-be-released open-source solution for building
native iOS and Android apps with React. In this post, I will give a brief
overview of what we know so far about React Native and the promises it offers.

